# No power to radio 1988 sentra



## --Klipp-- (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all, nice place.
Bought a 1988 sentra and it didnt have a radio, so i went ot put one in and the wirers aren't live. The cig lighter doesnt work either, so i checked the fuses and the radio and cig lighter arent blown, so im at a loss. Anything you guys can think of?

thanks-


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

The best thing to do is use a multimeter to check for power
at the fuse box.

If you don't have one, you can use a noid light.

Also, try swapping a fuse from a curcuit that you know is working ,
such as the heater blower motor.

If a known good fuse does not work , you have no power at that circuit.
Then, look under the hood for relay boxes.
These are clearly marked, such as headlight relay and so on......

Check for a blown fusable link or stuck relay.

There is also a fusable link near the battery.

When you find the bad connection,
beware about hooking it back up.
It will probably blow again.

There is usually a BIG reason why it blew in the first place.
AND that is likely a PO (previous owner) hooked some wrong wires together.


----------



## --Klipp-- (Feb 21, 2006)

well i just noticed tonight that my interior light doesnt come on. So maybe something is linked. Ill check it out tomorrow and report back. If i cant get a stereo in this thing, i might as well sell it.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, KLIPP, if it ain't rockin' let us know.

I have a few tricks up my sleeve.

You can install a stereo in anything with a battery,
if you know how.........


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

yep yep...


----------



## --Klipp-- (Feb 21, 2006)

new baby, so i havent been able to do anything yet.
one VITAL piece of info i left out was that there was a wiring harness on there, and i pulled it off with the battery still plugged. Like i said, now it doenst get power, and the interrior light doesnt come on. I have looked at every fuse i can think of and still can not find one that is blown.. ANY IDEAS as to what fuse i should check. the relays under the hood look ok, but im not sure at what im even looking at.

If this was installing a new processor i could do it, but these damn cars... ... ahhaha i know it's simple, but ive never even tried to fool with car stereos before.. thanks for the help and ill post back.. i want ot get thsi thing BUMPIONMGahhaha

take care


----------



## --Klipp-- (Feb 21, 2006)

also, does anyone know EXACTLY what the wires colors mean.. I got the diagram from installDr but it says blue/yellow and brown/whte .. i dont have those.. i have a few grey ones with red marks on them and no pink or dark green....
im lost... again...
oh.. btw.. i checked the fuse again today.. and its blown... so either i was too medicated to notice last time.. or...... i dont really know... but the fuse marked radio is deffinatly bad... i have the battery unplugged right now and im tring to get the wires all hooked up to the harness... .

but like i said, i dont have the right colors.. please help =-)
thanks a lot guys..
*****************************

OK I have looked around, and found a few different diagrams for the same car. So i thought i would tell YOU what i have showing available

MY CAR
Brown
Red 
Black
White w/blue
white w/red
black w/ blue
gray w/blue
gray
grayw/red
black w/red 
black w/blue :thumbup: 

and then two wires are capped
one with green w/ black and one is black with red again and then ANOTHER black with red stripe that has a little plastic connector t hing on its end
PLEASE HELP

haha
this sucks
thanks:jawdrop:


----------



## --Klipp-- (Feb 21, 2006)

no one have information on the wires taht i listed? would really appreciate it:cheers:


----------

